# Early xmas present !! 2 escudos out of the water



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

So its been a very busy December for myself and apparently my animals.


I have now found 2 new escudo froglets fresh out of the water. One likes to hangout in the brom, its a little skitish. While another one is out and about exploring the leaf litter and eating springtails! I know she laid about 7 eggs and at leat 4 of them i believed to be transported so lets see if anymore pop out within the next week! 

As well i have found a clutch of three more eggs that the female has laid and look to be fertile!

In my lygodactylus williamsi tank i have found 2 eggs! Not sure if they are fertile yet but fingers crossed they are!

here is a picture sorry its not the best quality
one with flash 








and no flash


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

very nice! i wouldnt be surprised if you do find a few more. 

james


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Woot! congrats... nice xmas present


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome! Make sure to toss some more springtails in there for the little guy. Very cool frogs!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Vermfly said:


> Awesome! Make sure to toss some more springtails in there for the little guy. Very cool frogs!


All my cultures are booming so they have plenty of springs!

its a nice 50/50 on the red and blue as well, a nice coloration mix i think.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome! These are probably my favorite pums, definitely at the top of my list.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!!


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats!! I am so freaking jealous 

Happy holidays ,
Georgia


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Woo Hoo! Congrats!!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats Dom...how are the Cayos doing???


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

rcteem said:


> Congrats Dom...how are the Cayos doing???



Thanx chris! cayo is still calling all day long, i just pmed a guy pappa-saun who posted an ad for a female and he will be driving past orlando tomorrow with the female. fingers crossed i get her.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

here is a picture I took this morning after misting. the picture was taken from my phone so the quality isnt the greatest but its pretty good for a phone.


momma and the 2 little ones


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm in love! must. get. these. frogs


----------

